

Help with updating old submissions on HN - messel

Dumb question, how do I update all my HN submissions (bit the bullet and moved my blog from typepad to a domain/wordpress I own)
======
tokenadult
It's an interesting question. Your best approach will probably be to have a
redirect from typepad to your new domain.

~~~
messel
Thanks for the quick reply. This is what I am doing now
<http://messel.typepad.com/> but the individual posts are going to come up
blank

------
messel
I'll be transcribing some audio recordings and writing for a while. Will check
back later in hopes smarter folks than I have a great solution for this
problem.

------
noodle
you can't. you'll have to figure out a way to redirect.

~~~
messel
maybe I can just delete the submissions? I was able to do that on reddit

~~~
noodle
i'd only do that as a last resort. there'd be some value even in just throwing
up a link and saying "hey, i moved".

~~~
messel
Thanks for your help noodle. I'll just keep on trucking and submit new (topic
appropriate) posts from now on. The blog is only a few months old so there
aren't that many defunct links lying around. I put up a "Go to new site"
message as suggested.

